# Season Pass Holder???



## Rushski (Nov 27, 2005)

Seems like a simple question, but would like some input from the many skiers/boarders who have had more passes than me.

Sunapee only gave me a lanyard and said the zipcords will be coming soon.  Lanyard is tough to keep visible for scans and at the same time secured so It doesn't hit me in the face or possibly fly away.  

Do people prefer the armband style holders or zipcords?  Armband seems decent as it keeps it out of the way, but can they be scanned easily?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 27, 2005)

I just had this conversation with a woman at Attitash today.  It seems that the armbands will scan .... most of the time.  I use a zipcord for mine though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2005)

I have an armband...it is visible at all times to both me and lifties...and it won't 'break off' or anything.  You don't know how many passes I have picked up that were attached to zipcords.  

Sunapee did not have the zipcords today either...I may use it at Sunapee since management is hung up on scanning...the lifties were getting sick of it.  My pass scanned some of the time...


----------



## RossiSkier (Nov 28, 2005)

My armband only beeped twice on a dozen plus attempts to scan it.  But if I go with the lanyard my pass is sure to wind up lost on the slopes.


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 28, 2005)

Zip cord all the way. Unfortunately Smuggs only gives you a lanyard or armband - so the solution is to use the zip cord from Stowe last year.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

I can tell you from experience that any pass holder that puts the pass behind a piece of plastic is very hard to scan.  That plastic always gets wavy and ussually trap moisture, both of which distort the light waves from the scanner...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I can tell you from experience that any pass holder that puts the pass behind a piece of plastic is very hard to scan.  That plastic always gets wavy and ussually trap moisture, both of which distort the light waves from the scanner...



Hunter started using those stupid scannable passes too. Won't wear a noose around my neck and the ticket window person told me about the plastic inhibiting the scanners (to me, a good thing).

Solution? Just cut a small widow out of the plastic holder to match the bar code and voila!


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 28, 2005)

Whiteface has started scanning this year as well. Bummer as I think its a pain in the ass. Anyways I only got a lanyard and I didnt even bother to try and use it, Id have lost it in a second. Looks like Ill be dealing with plastic scanability issues as my Burton jacket has a spot for my pass.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks all, looks like I may try the armband holder and cut just the area of the upc code.

Sunapee and Okemo have the zipcords coming, so I will have some options - all as bad as the other...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 28, 2005)

Part of the problem with Sunapee's passes is the hologram they place on the passes to deter counterfeiting....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Solution? Just cut a small widow out of the plastic holder to match the bar code and voila!



Thats a good idea.

My two cents on the scanning issue...  I think it helps mountains cut down on counterfeit tickets and people who just plain don't buy a pass.  Its kind of a pain to have to get your pass out each time, but if you have it ready then it only takes a second to scan and you're on your way.  If there is any kind of line then the ticket checker should be checking back in the line so that if you anyone with ticket issues (doesn't have one, takes a long time getting it out, etc..) then it doesn't hold anyone up at all.  There's no reason to only check people right before they load, that just causes missed chairs when there's a problem.  The only times that I see the ticket scanning as a problem is when there are no lines and you get held up for a couple of seconds to get scanned and you may miss a chair or two, or if the scanner isn't working correctly causing you to get held up and miss a chair.  Believe me the lifties don't like having to scan the tickets, especially when they don't scan for whatever reason (we had some issues last season when we were making snow and it would get stuck to the tickets making it hard to scan and when it was REALLY cold out the scanner would frost up).  No one wants to hold you up from getting on the chair, but with operating costs as high as they are ski areas need to stop service theft as best they can.  I don't think you'll see ticket scanning go away, it's likely that more and more mountains start doing it every season...


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Part of the problem with Sunapee's passes is the hologram they place on the passes to deter counterfeiting....


Did you see anyone having issues with scanning daily lift tickets at Sunapee?

I'm just wondering how it will be when I go this season, which will most likely be on one of their busier days... :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 28, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It won't matter how it's set up, when it starts for real at Hunter it will cause TOTAL CHAOS. The lifties were having trouble controlling the liftlines this past weekend and it wasn't crowded.

Now imagine them not only having to count to 4 to make groups of 4, they will also have to scan passes. I doubt that's only going to take a few seconds. All it'll take is one or two missed chairs on a busy weekend and a revolt will occur.

After the stampede they'll be digging the lifties out from the snow.


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 28, 2005)

Windham has a scanner method and seems ok during peak times.  Hunter should consider rearranging their lift lines to allow for dual access from both sides allowing for a easier flow of people on the lift without chairs being empty.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> It won't matter how it's set up, when it starts for real at Hunter it will cause TOTAL CHAOS. The lifties were having trouble controlling the liftlines this past weekend and it wasn't crowded.
> 
> Now imagine them not only having to count to 4 to make groups of 4, they will also have to scan passes. I doubt that's only going to take a few seconds. All it'll take is one or two missed chairs on a busy weekend and a revolt will occur.
> 
> After the stampede they'll be digging the lifties out from the snow.



Without a doubt it will take some getting used to, for the customers and lifties.  There will probably be some problems at first, maybe even a few missed chairs.  I can't speak for Hunter, but where I work they want us to keep the line moving.  If the scanner starts acting up then just let the people through with a visual verification of the ticket.  The trick is to have the lift line setup so that there is enough room for several chair loads of people to line up after having been scanned and arranged into groups of four.  That gives you a buffer so that if there are any problems then that line can thin out a little  while you sort out the issue without missing any chairs.  When everything is working it should be easy to arrange and scan a couple of groups of 4 in the time it takes for one chair to load.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 28, 2005)

I use a leg band with my pass....I find the arm bands slip off my jacket when I remove it during a break or at the end of the day...when I used it on my arm, I found the pass on the floor too many times...


----------



## Rushski (Nov 28, 2005)

The two guys from work who I'll be skiing with on this S-O-S pass went to Okemo as I was at Sunapee.  They got what amounts to the same pass as me and they didn't get scanned once at Okemo.  The Sunapee 'rats didn't seem to be enjoying their scanning duties and this was with no one there.

They were also told if they lose the pass it would be $50 to replace it!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 28, 2005)

I believe that most of the lift attendants don't want to do anything more than get paid to be there.... and most customers don't want a scanner pointed at them...all the customer is required to do is show the pass...what the marketing department & pass use enforcement do with the information (or lack of it) is their business...


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know where to buy the arm band pass holders? I checked my local ski shops and they dont have any and I cant seem to find any on ebay either. any help would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## Rushski (Dec 5, 2005)

Haven't had a chance to check my local shops, plus way too busy around them this time of year.

Was looking at this one:
http://www.snowshack.com/searmskipaho.html


----------



## bill9009 (Dec 7, 2005)

hey thanks man, i just ordered one


----------



## nemawei (Dec 25, 2005)

I definitely recommend the zipcord.  I am not a fan of the armbands since they are easy to lose if you take your coat off and forget about the armband.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 28, 2005)

*...*

....I've done a little slicing of the plastic...exposing the barcode..taping up card...etc, making it easier for some of those handheld scanners to pick it up...although I think  I am encountering the same armband experience as Charlie S...  The legband is looking better..


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2005)

nemawei said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of the armbands since they are easy to lose if you take your coat off and forget about the armband.



I agree; put it on your leg instead, placed at about the area of the top of the spoiler on your boot. Let 'em bend to scan it.

That is unless you take your pants off when you remove your coat :wink: .


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 29, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I agree; put it on your leg instead, placed at about the area of the top of the spoiler on your boot. Let 'em bend to scan it.
> .



Way do you want to make the lifties job harder JimmyG? They work hard for low pay.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't want to make anyone's job harder...I just don't think the paying customer's life should be made harder so that a resort can track where they go.


----------

